

Benford's Law - signa11
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2005/01/12/351693.aspx

======
Symmetry
Ah, Benford's Law. Hearing about it inspired me to do my master's thesis
looking at the statistics of what actually enters an adder when you're running
real life programs in terms of neighbor and auto-correlations for the various
bits, instead of just assuming that they're all Bernoulli processes.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
This isn't really saying anything different from what's been said _so_
manytimes before:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/benford+law?sort=by_date>

------
pbewig
I recently did an exercise on Benford's Law on my blog:
<http://programmingpraxis.com/2010/10/26/benfords-law/>.

